# Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday Orchid Show April 16 & 17



## koshki (Apr 12, 2011)

The 57th Annual Palm Sunday Orchid Show
Hosted by the Michigan Orchid Society


http://www.miorchids.com/MOSAnnualOrchidShow.html


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 13, 2011)

We'll be there! Except for the AOS Member's Meeting in Shreveport the last weekend in April, the Palm Sunday show the last show of the year for us. The MOS Palm Sunday show is one of only three shows we do year after year; never disappointed in the number of people attending (sales), nor the hospitality of the MOS members. This year won't be exactly the same with the passing of our friend Don Garling, but he leaves a legacy of service to both the MOS and the judging community that will be long remembered by those who knew him.


----------



## koshki (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that I never met him.

But I look forward to meeting you and any other ST members!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> We'll be there! Except for the AOS Member's Meeting in Shreveport the last weekend in April, the Palm Sunday show the last show of the year for us. The MOS Palm Sunday show is one of only three shows we do year after year; never disappointed in the number of people attending (sales), nor the hospitality of the MOS members. This year won't be exactly the same with the passing of our friend Don Garling, but he leaves a legacy of service to both the MOS and the judging community that will be long remembered by those who knew him.



Thank you, Tom -- I'll pass your remarks on to Kris, and a few other close friends of Don.


----------

